# Is the term MILF offensive?



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I hear this word tossed around a lot and I find it very demeaning to call women MILF. First of all because most people make the assumption that because a woman has a child she's easy, secondly because men seem to respect women with children less. This is probably more of a trend among younger men than older but I just find it grossly immature to use the word MILF to describe people.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I don't see why it would be. It just means exactly what it stands for. An attractive older woman.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I sure as heck wouldn't want anyone to refer my mother as a MILF.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Ape in space said:


> I don't see why it would be. It just means exactly what it stands for. An attractive older woman.


Mothers are not always older, and casually saying you'd like to f*** them isn't socially appropriate.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Nonsensical said:


> Mothers are not always older


Well it's usually used for an older woman. That's how it was used in American Pie, which made it popular.



> and casually saying you'd like to f*** them isn't socially appropriate.


In what context? I mean yeah, going up to some random woman and telling you want to **** them isn't a good idea, but that applies to anyone, not just milfs. If you're with your friends there's nothing wrong with talking about people you'd like to ****. I've even overheard women talking about 'dilfs'.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I would say it is. 

You arne't going to call a old lady you're talking to a MILF. It woudn't turn out good for you. 

An offensive term is basically something you woudn't say to someone's face.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm facepalming at the poll results. Women don't find it offensive, but guys do? What the heck? You guys are weird...

To me it's a compliment. If people will call me MILF once I'm 35+ I'd feel really flattered :b


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

My gf is...she's sort of a hippie. She doesn't get on the internet much. She doesn't have a fb. She has no idea, no idea what a milf is.

I call her my milf sometimes, just for fun. And she looks at me like wut? She has no idea what it means. Seriously.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> I'm facepalming at the poll results. Women don't find it offensive, but guys do? What the heck? You guys are weird...
> 
> To me it's a compliment. If people will call me MILF once I'm 35+ I'd feel really flattered :b


And your son will be pissed. Lol


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Nonsensical said:


> And your son will be pissed. Lol


Nah, he's just gonna feel awkward.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> I'm facepalming at the poll results. Women don't find it offensive, but guys do? What the heck? You guys are weird...
> 
> To me it's a compliment. If people will call me MILF once I'm 35+ I'd feel really flattered :b


Right. Women should feel honored when they are called MILFs.
It shows them that they still have something going for them.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I always thought i twas a complement.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not a bad term, more of a compliment. If I was a woman I would be flattered.


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

Obviously offensive.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Not a bad term, more of a compliment. If I was a woman I would be flattered.


So you'd be flattered if someone called you a DILF? lol


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

TenYears said:


> My gf is...she's sort of a hippie. She doesn't get on the internet much. She doesn't have a fb. She has no idea, no idea what a milf is.
> 
> I call her my milf sometimes, just for fun. And she looks at me like wut? She has no idea what it means. Seriously.


 It bothers her, too.

I tell her to look it up, and she's like **** you.

So she's never looked it up. She still doesn't know what it means. And I keep calling her my milf. Serously.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> So you'd be flattered if someone called you a DILF? lol


:yes......that would never happen though.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

Is there also a term for granny I'd like to fawk?
GILF maybe?


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Why is it such a big deal? It's just like saying that's a girl I'd like to ****, or a guy. Who cares? I don't find it offensive at all, no mother should either.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Wtf!


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

LolaSummers said:


> Why is it such a big deal? It's just like saying that's a girl I'd like to ****, or a guy. Who cares? I don't find it offensive at all, no mother should either.


While I would find that offensive as well, for those who wouldn't, consider that there is an additional element to milf that goes beyond just saying that she's someone you find attractive. By bringing up the mom part, you are saying she's someone in a group that are generally not sexually interesting to you, and you are surprised that she looks so good despite being a mom. If you must talk about women like that, can you at least just say she's an attractive woman, not that's she's attractive for a mom.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

All I'll say is, I probably wouldn't date anyone who referred to me seriously as a milf (and the earlier they did it after meeting me, the worst I'd find it because jokes are jokes but if they're serious...) It brings up images of casual sex and porn, it sounds like something a teenage boy would say 'wow I banged a milf where's my trophy?', it's not something I picture someone who respects me saying. It sounds immature. And if I'm thinking this now at 24, at an even older age where I'll no doubt grow to appreciate maturity increasingly as I age, nah lol. It would never be flattering to me. That's my opinion anyway.

There are also some men who have the attitude/opinion you say about believing women with children to be easy/only good for sex but not relationships etc.

Something about the term which is a bit weird, is the assumption that an older woman is a mum. Many older women are not mothers and still people call middle aged women in general milfs. Also, I find some famous guys in their late 40's/early 50's attractive, some are dads, some aren't but I don't think 'what a dilf' it's just... It sounds silly, you know? They're just attractive men. _But_ I think the reason a term doesn't exist for attractive older men is because it's taken for granted that older men can be very attractive. Men value youthfulness so much that when they see a woman in her 40s or 50s that is 'wow' material to them, they seem to feel a need to highlight it.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Dehabilitated said:


> While I would find that offensive as well, for those who wouldn't, consider that there is an additional element to milf that goes beyond just saying that she's someone you find attractive. By bringing up the mom part, you are saying she's someone in a group that are generally not sexually interesting to you, and you are surprised that she looks so good despite being a mom. If you must talk about women like that, can you at least just say she's an attractive woman, not that's she's attractive for a mom.


Yes, I know what it means and that it puts them into a category of being a mother. Honestly, any woman should be proud and happy that a man would want her.

Feminist these days... :no


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I think some people are too easily offended, if you're not into guys that throw around the word 'milf' then chances are you're probably not going to be a 45 year old woman hanging out with 20 year old boys. Let the frat boys have their fun, they'll grow out of it.


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

It's not offensive unless your misinterpreting what it means. Milfs are just hot older woman, doesn't always have kids. It's moreso a compliment and if it offends anyone it's probably because of jealousy.


----------



## Vividly (Aug 11, 2014)

I don't find MILF offensive at all.
It's literally a compliment. All it means is that she's a woman (a mom at that) who is very 'sexually' attractive.

Might i not randomly come up to some woman and be like, "hey, you're a milf" like people on this thread seem to incoherently presume that's exactly what people do when calling someone else a milf. It depends from person-to-person, just like you wouldn't randomly come up to a girl and say, "Hey, you're fkable"... lol.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Not at all.

If there is some mom I will like to ****, the following premises should be true.

She is a mom
I will like to **** her.

So it is just a short way of saying it.


----------



## octodoc (Dec 25, 2012)

I would not be offended at all if someone called me a DILF, I would take it as a compliment - but I identify myself as someone who is pretty thick skinned. Having said that though, I do understand why some would take it offensively, and with that in mind we should try to understand others' perspective and respect that.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh for f***'s sake. Seriously? Seriously?

You're offended?

Reeeally?

If that hurts your feelings then I feel sorry for you, I really do. Good luck.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm amused at what the standard idea for giving a compliment is. "I'd like to f*** you" true poetry to the ears.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Not necessarily offensive, but oedipal if anything.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> Not necessarily offensive, but oedipal if anything.


Totally.

*Googles "oedipal"*


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

Seems to me that the question has less to do with 'milfs' and more to do with whether it's disrespectful to make sexual advances in certain contexts.



sajs said:


> She is a mom
> I will like to **** her.


Kinda like this.

Yeah, the term is very charged and objectifying if you want to go down that road. But it depends on how you phrase things. It honestly doesn't always have to be derogatory, there's a difference between saying something to the effect of "EY YO ***** IMMA **** YOU LIKE LIKE I DONE IN MY DREAMS LAST NIGHT" and playfully suggesting that someone is attractive.


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

LolaSummers said:


> any woman should be proud and happy that a man would want her.


eww


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Crude and immature, sure, but I wouldn't say it's offensive.

Linked this before, but can't help it :b


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Nah. I don't care. People get called a lot worse than that. I think women who'd get upset by that are probably prissy. 


A suggestion for someone who is stout of heart: Go around calling older women MILFs, see how many of them slap you, and report back with results. If you have any successes by being so crude, be sure to report back with results. If any of them look like your mom, especially report back with results. The incest motif of this forum demands it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I guess it might be if you're on a mission to find something to be offended about. Personally? I'd save my energy for something that actually matters.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Of course it's offensive. It's a porn term for ****'s sake.

It's the sort of thing stupid young boys would say.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> Not necessarily offensive, but oedipal if anything.


Indeed.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Offensive.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

I love milfs. I want one to marry and dominate me.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> All I'll say is, I probably wouldn't date anyone who referred to me seriously as a milf (and the earlier they did it after meeting me, the worst I'd find it because jokes are jokes but if they're serious...) It brings up images of casual sex and porn, it sounds like something a teenage boy would say 'wow I banged a milf where's my trophy?', it's not something I picture someone who respects me saying. It sounds immature. And if I'm thinking this now at 24, at an even older age where I'll no doubt grow to appreciate maturity increasingly as I age, nah lol. It would never be flattering to me. That's my opinion anyway.
> 
> There are also some men who have the attitude/opinion you say about believing women with children to be easy/only good for sex but not relationships etc.
> 
> Something about the term which is a bit weird, is the assumption that an older woman is a mum. Many older women are not mothers and still people call middle aged women in general milfs. Also, I find some famous guys in their late 40's/early 50's attractive, some are dads, some aren't but I don't think 'what a dilf' it's just... It sounds silly, you know? They're just attractive men. _But_ I think the reason a term doesn't exist for attractive older men is because it's taken for granted that older men can be very attractive. Men value youthfulness so much that when they see a woman in her 40s or 50s that is 'wow' material to them, they seem to feel a need to highlight it.


All this.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I've heard people use the term DILF too (albeit, less often). You're honestly reading too much into it. All they're trying to say is, "I'd really like to have sexual intercourse with this attractive person who is old enough to have a child".


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know but it's annoying as hell.


----------

